# circuited intertwined



## Piolla

Hola, amigos, ¿cómo puedo decir la oración "Coil shall be circuited intertwined"?


----------



## joseluisblanco

Tal vez un poco más de contexto ayude, pero me parece que sería algo así como "la bobina será devanada de manera hermanada...", si se entiende que _circuited_ puede entenderse como _devanada_. De todos modos no es algo seguro.


----------



## Piolla

Gracias, Jose Luis. Aquí te envío la oración completa:  Evaporator Coil shall be circuited intertwined.
Esta oración hace referencia una guía de especificaciones de un equipo de aire acondicionado.
Espero tu ayuda...


----------



## joseluisblanco

No, Piolla, entonces mi intento no es correcto; porque me refería a un tema de electrónica.
Ahora no me resulta claro cómo traducir...
En forma parcial, Evaporator coil - bobina/ serpentina del evaporador Circuited - ? - ¿conectado? intertwined - ¿algo así como hermanado,apareado?
Esperemos mejores opiniones.


----------



## Piolla

¿Qué opinas de esta traducción: El serpentín del evaporador será con circuito apareado?


----------



## joseluisblanco

La verdad es que me rindo. No se me ocurre nada por ahora. Aguardemos por alguien más inspirado...


----------



## Agustín.traductor

¡Hola! Acá va mi intento de traducción, a ver si puedo ayudar. Es: "El circuito de evaporación debe llevar una conexión entretejida/entrelazada", o "La bobina de evaporación debe tener/mostrar una conexión entrelazada".

¡¡Espero haber sido de utilidad, saludos!!


----------



## Piolla

Una última consulta, ¿puedo traducir " circuited for sub cooling"   con circuito para sub-enfriamiento?


----------



## abeltio

Conectado al circuito para sub-enfriamiento.
 El serpentín del evaporador se conectará entrelazado al circuito...


----------



## Piolla

¡Mil gracias por todo su apoyo!


----------

